# Puppy Photos



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Thought you all might like to see a few puppy pics. We had a litter of Chessies on May 31. Tiki had 8 pups. We also had a litter of Springers on June 12......Lil had 8 pups also. All are doing well. They'll be more photogenic here in a couple more weeks.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

keep the updated pics coming!

By the way, can I have one of each for free? :wink:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Pretty pups!!!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

She looks tired Tim, lol!


----------

